# Logitech G910 Tastenproblem



## cabi1984 (3. Mai 2017)

Moin zusammen,

meine Logitech G910 macht seit ein paar Wochen Probleme, ab und zu werden Testen bei einem Tastendruck doppelt registriert.
Ich will damit sagen, das manchmal Buchstaben doppelt geschrieben werden.

Hat jemand mal ähnliche Erfahrungen mit der, oder anderen Tastaturen gemacht und konnte das Problem lösen? 
Ist das vielleicht ein Treiberproblem?
ich habe de Logitech Gaming Software inkl. aller Treiber bisher "nicht" gelöscht, weil ich gerne meine Einstellungen für Maus und Tastatur behalten würde.   

Einen Hardwaredefekt könnte ich eigentlich ausschließen, da es Komplet alle Tasten betrifft und der Fehler erst seit kurzem da ist.

Hoffentlich kann mir hier geholfen werden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## TohruLP (3. Mai 2017)

Ich hab bei meiner G910 keine Probleme. Du kannst deine ganzen Profile übrigens einfach exportieren, bevor du die Software deinstallierst und danach wieder importieren.


----------



## cabi1984 (27. Juli 2017)

Ich habe mich deswegen nun an den Logitech Support gewandt und trotz dass ich keine Rechnung zu der Tastatur mehr hatte, wurde sie ohne weiteres ersetzt, ich musste nur die Seriennummer angeben und zwei Tage später war sie da. Super Kundenservice.


----------



## outlawdareal (13. Februar 2018)

Hallo , ich habe das selbe Problem mit der g910. Die ist knapp ein Jahr alt immer gepflegt und da klemmt nix oder ist verdreckt . eigentlich tadellos. glaube nicht ,dass die hardware defekt ist weil das sehr unregelmäßig alle tasten betrifft. Hab sogar mein system neu aufgesetzt weil ich angst vor keyloggern hatte oder ähnliches. jede 5eur tastatur hält ewigkeiten... ich melde mich auch bei logitech aber würde gerne wissen was wirklich das problem ist .  hatte auch das gefühl ,dass es bei mir erst seit dem letzten windows 10 update war... seit dem finde ich auch nix mehr an einstellungen  Wäre  für tipps sehr dankbar. Die ist echt zu schade zum wegschmeißen 
MfG
dennis


----------



## Zingel1986 (28. August 2018)

So, Moin.

Ich bekomme jetzt auch die Probleme. Hab meine G910 im Dezember 2016 gekauft. Das Problem besteht mittlerweile bei Esc, Bild auf / Bild ab, n und der 4 auf dem Num-Block. Es scheint sich immer weiter auszubreiten. Hab den Support von Logitech gestern kontaktiert. Mal schauen, wie lange die brauchen.
Ich habe aber das Gefühl, dass relativ viele Tastaturen das Problem bekommen. Ich bin zum Glück noch in der Garantiezeit.


----------



## tomaso25 (25. April 2019)

habe das Problem jetzt auch . erst nur die Tab Taste und langsam  wwirdd es  schlimmerr


----------



## tomaso25 (27. April 2019)

Hilfe gefunden .
Die Tasten sind defekt und sollten aus gelötet werden.
TAB, Leertaste und die Nr7  durch andere wie Rollen, PAUSE und F10 getauscht.

Youtube hilf da weiter.
Logitech G910 take apart guide
YouTube


----------



## straola (28. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

auch wenn der Thread schon älter ist, hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit der G910. Ich habe die Tastatur von meinem Sohn übernommen, nachdem er sich eine neue / bessere Gaming-Tastatur geleistet hat. Die Buchstaben "W" und "G" erschienen teilweise beim Drücken der Tasten doppelt bis dreifach auf dem Bildschirm. Folgendes hat bei mir Abhilfe gebracht: ich habe die Kappen abgenommen und beide Tasten mit Druckluft gründlich ausgepustet - das geht auch ohne Kompressor z.B. mit einem Handblasebalg.

Anschliessend habe ich die beiden Tasten / Switches mit teslanol  t6 - Kontakt und Tuner-Spray regelrecht geflutet und mehrfach betätigt, bis das Spray weitgehend verdunstet war. Seitdem funktionieren beide Tasten völlig problemlos und fehlerfrei.

Vielleicht hilft das ja dem ein oder anderen

Viele Grüße, Olaf


----------



## Sk3ptizist (1. Juni 2020)

super, dass Du Dich hier angemeldet hast um die Abhilfemaßnahme zu teilen! 

ja, das mit dem Kontaktspray funktioniert auch (meistens) bei dem Doppelklickproblem bei Maustastern
JackA verwendet angeblich erfolgreich Grafen-Kontaktspray, ich habe meine G500 halberfolgreich mit Kontaktspray von Kontaktchemie behandelt, die Kontaksprays bestehen meisten aus verschiedenen Kohlenwasserstoffen, manche noch mit Isopropanolanteil (siehe die jeweiligen Sicherheitsdatenblätter z.B. bei Conrad)
durch das Kontaktspray werden vermutlich die Korrosions-/Oxidschichten an den Kontakten entfernt, so dass die Kontaktfläche wieder größer wird und der Kontaktwiderstand sinkt und dadurch der meist geringe Strom wieder "normal" fließen kann, soweit meine Theorie 

da gibts auch ein Video wo es angeblich auch allein mit Isopropanol klappt, ich würde aber Kontaktspray bevorzugen, wenn verfügbar




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OBCrspzAIG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




meine G910 funktioniert bisher problemlos, die ist allerdings noch kein Jahr alt


----------



## Vicuslupus (8. Juni 2020)

Versucht mal, das Logitech RGB Tool zu deinstallieren.
Bei einem Bekannten hat es das Problem behoben.
Keine schöne Lösung, aber könnte helfen.


----------



## Munin666 (9. Juni 2020)

Da meine G19s abgenutzte Tastenkappen hatte (noch immer hat), hat mir der Logitech Support eine G910 zugeschickt, denn die Tastenkappen hätten sie wohl nicht mehr.
Die G910 funktionierte erst gut, später hatte auch sie angefangen manche Tasten doppelt zu erkennen. Damit ließ sich jedenfalls nicht arbeiten! Es war so sporadisch, ich konnte kein Passwort sicher eintippen.
Also habe ich die G19s wieder dran und die G910 ist genau aus dem Grund vor 4 Tagen auf dem Elektroschrott gelandet, nachdem sie schon über 1/4 Jahr nicht mehr benutzt wurde und der Fehler danach natürlich noch immer auftrat.

Es war egal an welchem PC ich sie verwendete, egal ob mit oder ohne Software. 
Sogar am Rasberry Pi machte sie Probleme, daher ist sie jetzt halt auf dem Schrott.


----------



## Hubacca (9. Juni 2020)

Keine Ahnung was der Kollege für ein "Logitech RGB Tool" meint, aber meistens ist das Problem, wie in den Beiträgen vorher geschrieben,
mit Kontaktspray zu beheben.
Hättest du das probiert so würde es ein Stück Elektroschrott weniger geben .....
Dabei ist allerdings darauf zu achten nicht jedes X-beliebige Kontaktspray zu nutzen da bei manchen Sprays/Inhaltsstoffen sich der Kunststoff
oder andere Teile von der Tastatur oder auch Maus auflösen können.

Ich benutze hauptsächlich Produkte von Kontakt Chemie und für rein metallische Schalterkontakte gibts :
KONTAKT 60 löst die Verunreinigungen und Oxydschichten auf den Kontakten
dann
KONTAKT WL - Sprühwäsche entfernt die gelösten Verunreinigungen
dann
KONTAKT 61 konserviert und schmiert/ölt die Kontakte - setze ich nur dezent ein wenn das Öl nicht stört, ansonsten kann man auch spezielle Fette nutzen.

KONTAKT 60 ist nicht für Dreh- oder Schiebepotentiometer (Lautstärkeregler) geeignet da es die Widerstandsschicht des Reglers angreift. Dafür nimmt man dann am
besten das TUNER 600 Spray.

Wenn man diverse andere Produkte nutzt dann kann es sein das die Kontakte hinterher wieder ganz schnell oxydieren, Kunststoffe oder andere empfindliche Materialien angegriffen werden,
 oder das eventuell enthaltene nicht leitende Öl/Schmiermittel sogar den Kontakt verschlechtert.


----------



## Munin666 (9. Juni 2020)

Naja jetzt ist sie eben Elektroschrott. 
Ob jetzt die G19s auf dem Schrott wandert oder die G910 war mir da recht egal.
Die G19s finde ich wegen dem Monitor und den USB Anschlüssen sowieso besser.

Bei der G910 fehlt mir eine induktive Ladestation für das Handy und die Halterung sollte nicht gefühlt den halben Monitor verdecken.


----------



## Hubacca (9. Juni 2020)

Egal wie - du hättest entweder die G19s oder G910 auch gebraucht noch verkaufen können und für die G910 hätte es  - auch mit dem
Fehler -  bestimmt noch ein paar Euronen gegeben !
Ab in die Tonne ist natürlich einfacher.....


----------



## Sk3ptizist (11. Juni 2020)

Munin666 schrieb:


> daher ist sie jetzt halt auf dem Schrott.


na wenn das Greta erfährt 
warum hast Du es nicht mit Kontaktspray versucht?



Hubacca schrieb:


> Dabei ist allerdings darauf zu achten nicht jedes X-beliebige Kontaktspray zu nutzen da bei manchen Sprays/Inhaltsstoffen sich der Kunststoff
> oder andere Teile von der Tastatur oder auch Maus auflösen können.


ja, meistens sind die Tastaturen aus ABS-Kunststoff und das verträgt sich auf Dauer nicht mit z.B. Isopropanol, siehe entsprechende Beständigkeitslisten


----------



## Hardstyler255 (14. April 2021)

Hallo, Ich hab auch diese Tastatur g910 bei mir öffnet sich bei Google Chrome neues tab und schreibt Sa hin wtf dachte ich mir. Und ab und zu haut er mehrmals tab ein. Hab erstmal an Makros gedacht aber ich hatte keins. Hab pc neu gestartet hat au nix gebracht. Konnte kein Film anschauen verlässt automatisch Fall bild und gibt permanent tab. Wusste erstmal nicht was ich tun sollte. Aber dann hatte ich noch mein logitech Tool wo meine Kopfhörer Maus Mauspad powerline und diese Tastatur eingerichtet habe. Hab es geschlossen und jez läuft alles , hoffe dass es so bleibt muss vllt Software neu installieren mal schauen !


----------

